# renewing your passport



## compp (Feb 28, 2008)

hi
hubbie only has a coulpe of years left on his passport, and our baby daughters photo in her passport was taken when she was only 4 months old. should we renew our passport before we get the visa stamp or is it quite easy to renew your passport from inside australia, we,ve been told it can be a real nightmare to renew british passport but dont want to renew yet if it,s easy enough to do from over there.... anyone had to renew theirs once in au ? did you have any problems ?


----------



## lorna grennan (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi we have recently renewed our passports with less than 2 years on, advice from agent, before we applied for our visa. Not sure about whether it is more difficult to renew from Australia but is it not worth it getting it sorted now as the passport lasts 10 years for adults and 5 yrs for children, less hassle and one less thing to worry about! It took us less than a week to get our renewed passports back! Lorna


----------



## compp (Feb 28, 2008)

*renewing passports*

hiya, 
wish we had renewed before we had applied for our visa but now we have the grant you have to notify others (not sure who) that we have renewed our passport as obviously they have our passport numbers which will change if we renew it now, thats why i,m worried about renewing them


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Compp,

We've still got 6 years on our passports (more by accident than design) so I can't help you with this one. Have you asked an agent?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mtyler (Jun 11, 2009)

Thought I might bump this - has anyone had to renew a passport in Australia? It appears that you can do it through Australia Post, but I'm finding conflicting information about what supporting documentation you need to supply - whether just your old passport, or your birth certificate and your mother's birth certificate.

Any ideas?


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

mtyler said:


> Thought I might bump this - has anyone had to renew a passport in Australia? It appears that you can do it through Australia Post, but I'm finding conflicting information about what supporting documentation you need to supply - whether just your old passport, or your birth certificate and your mother's birth certificate.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi, Sorry i can't help with the question but very keen on any replies too as i have just 1 year left on mine and want to go back to the uk next year for a visit. How do you renew your british passport when you are in oz??? ellisa:confused2:!!


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I have two years left on my Indian Passport, so will need to renew it while in Australia - so i'm looking for info on this too!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

For UK / British passports it can be done at Australia Post - see their website for the info required (it has links to the British High Commission for requirements):

Australia Post - United Kingdom/British passports

Sorry I don't know about renewing Indian passports - there is a webpage at Indian High Commission site which may help:

VFS 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mtyler (Jun 11, 2009)

Apparently if you are renewing a British passport in Australia you do not need to provide original birth certificates etc (just follow the checklist they provide) unless you have an old blue passport. Have the appointment on Tuesday though, so I can confirm then.


----------

